# What gear needed to fix a flat during a ride?



## bjh1776 (Jan 12, 2012)

*What do you need to carry on bike ride to fix a flat during ride?*

Just bought a new road bike. I am one to look down upon those drivers who get a flat tire on their car and depend on AAA or tow service to get them going again. It's not that hard to change a car tire.

Well, have to confess, if my new road bike gets a flat tomorrow, I would be stuck not knowing how to fix a bicycle flat tire. And my towing service (my wife) would be none too happy about having to come get me. 

I think I can research and figure out how to fix a bicycle flat tire. But I am wondering, what type of gear do you always take when out on a 10-40 mile bike ride? Pump? Extra tube? Extra tire? Tire pressure gauge? Or travel light and hope you do not get a flat? I noticed co2 canisters at lbs. I assume they are used for emergency flat tire situations but would not know how to use them. Right now I have no clue, but I want to learn not to be stranded.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Tube.
Patch kit (in case you get a second flat)
Pump (or CO2)

I, like many riders, carry these things, along with a small multi-tool, in a seat bag that's always on the bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My 'essentials' list would include:
Wedge saddle bag - medium (Topeak/ Specialized are two good brands)
Tire levers
Spare tube
Patch kit
Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2 inflator
2-3 12-16g unthreaded carts (I get the 12g's by the box at Walmart)
Multitool w/ chain breaker
A recent thread with recommendations:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/what-good-multi-tool-272392.html

Not essential, but nice to have:
Rag/ paper towels
Latex gloves
A second tube, if it'll fit

Optional, but essential to some here:
Mini-pump
Lights

I would strongly recommend a Road ID bracelet. Their basic model (Wrist ID Sport) will do. Also, a floor pump, but keep that home. 

And one more thing. A computer with cadence function. Wired or wireless, depending on preferences/ budget. FWIW, I like Cateyes.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

One tube wraped in a Tyvek FedEx bag that can become a boot.
Patch kit.
Pump.
Levers if you need them.
I always have a multitool.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Simple tools*



bjh1776 said:


> Just bought a new road bike. I am one to look down upon those drivers who get a flat tire on their car and depend on AAA or tow service to get them going again. It's not that hard to change a car tire.
> 
> Well, have to confess, if my new road bike gets a flat tomorrow, I would be stuck not knowing how to fix a bicycle flat tire. And my towing service (my wife) would be none too happy about having to come get me.
> 
> I think I can research and figure out how to fix a bicycle flat tire. But I am wondering, what type of gear do you always take when out on a 10-40 mile bike ride? Pump? Extra tube? Extra tire? Tire pressure gauge? Or travel light and hope you do not get a flat? I noticed co2 canisters at lbs. I assume they are used for emergency flat tire situations but would not know how to use them. Right now I have no clue, but I want to learn not to be stranded.


You probably will need 2 tire levers, though in many cases you can learn to remove the tire without them. Some people patch their tubes on the road but most carry a spare tube and patch the flat when they get home. Some carry a few instant patches just in case they get more than one flat. It is a good idea to carry something to "boot" the tire if you get a casing cut (a few square inches of Tyvek works well - it's the "synthetic paper" from a FedEx envelope). Of course you need either a pump or a CO2 inflator. Lots of debate about which is better and which pump is better. You can do a search on this. No need for a gauge - you can feel the pressure with your fingers if you practice a little at home.

NEVER "travel light and hope you do not get a flat." You can get one just as easily 5 miles from home as 50 miles from home.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

If you opt for CO2, learn how to use it at home. You'll use a cartridge or two, but it beats being on the road and not knowing how to use it.

As previously pointed out, latex gloves are quite useful if you have to touch the chain. They take up practically no room in your bag.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

mine is similar to PJ352

Topeak saddlebag containing:
-tube (in a ziplock with a little baby power)
-patch kit
- 2 levers (I like the bontrager levers)
-C02 cartridges & head (I like the threaded ones myself)
-multitool (the mtb bag gets the multitool with chainbreaker)

since I really don't have the lungs to race.... I switched to a slightly heavier tire that is more puncture resistant... so I don't have to worry about getting a flat nearly as much.


----------



## RB Mike (Feb 23, 2011)

ditto what's been said...some sage advice by the previous posters.

My $0.02: Bring 3 levers. Few things are more frustrating than breaking 1 of your 2 levers.


----------



## dandar (Mar 31, 2012)

Based on experience, you'll need two or three tire levers (sold in packs of three for $10-$15 at lbs), new tube ($8 on both Amazon and LBS), patch kit in case of second flat and a pump. My Topeak road morph G ($32 on Amazon, $40-$45 at lbs) will pump up my tire to 100psi in less than a minute. 

It's kind of tall though so it won't fit in a bag underneath a seat and if you can't mount it underneath the downtube then you can only take one bottle of water on longer rides.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I carry this:

1 spare tube
2 tire levers (park tool makes quality levers)
1 CO2 canister w/ presta adaptor

It's an essentials only kit , but if a I get a second flat, I always have my phone with me.


----------



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> My 'essentials' list would include:
> Wedge saddle bag - medium (Topeak/ Specialized are two good brands)
> Tire levers
> Spare tube
> ...


My essential list is nearly identical to yours except I use threaded cartridges with a Genuine Innovations Air Chuck Elite.

A couple more items I consider essential to throw in the bag are a KMC Missing Link, a presta to schrader valve adapter, and some cash.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> Tube.
> Patch kit (in case you get a second flat)
> Pump (or CO2)
> 
> I, like many riders, carry these things, along with a small multi-tool, in a seat bag that's always on the bike.


^Me too, plus tire levers and a spare quick link like the KMC Missing Link or Wipperman Connex, and the multitool has a chain tool on it. On the rare occasion a chain needs to be fixed, then I can.

Sometimes I have a CO2 inflator and 2 CO2 cartridges, but I always carry a minipump or frame pump mounted on the bike. The pump is used when solo, but CO2 is to get back to rolling quick when on a no-drop group ride (to keep folks from waiting).


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

I've had problems with spare tubes in a seat bag (Topeak wedge) on my MTB. The tube moves around a tiny bit inside of the bag rubbing against it. Over time the continuous rubbing wore down the tube's rubber rendering it useless. 

I've asked about this on MTBR but did not get much useful help. I tried putting it in a sock but I just ended up with a hole in the sock and the tube. I gave up on the seatbag for the MTB and got a huge camelback, which solved the problem.

On a road bike it's probably less of an issue because the bike doesn't shake around as much. I have two seat bags (two MTB) one Topeak, the other a Cannondale and I've had the same problem in both. Note there is nothing sharp or overly abrasive in my seatbag. 
I usually leave the seat bags closed, on the bike over long periods of time unless I have a mechanical while I'm out. At home I have other, better tools that I use.

I'd post a link to the thread on MTBR but don't have enough posts here on RBR yet.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

We did this a month ago right here -

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...on/what-tools-should-i-carry-what-276373.html

Plus you need the knowledge of what to do with the stuff and it's best not gained at roadside on a 90 degree day.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Put the spare tube in a plastic bag inside your seat bag. It'll be a bit more protected from abrasion that way.

But whatever you get, practice with it at home first! Not only do you need to make sure all your stuff works, it's much easier to replace a tube when you're doing it in the comfort of the garage rather than out on the road.

Park Tool has videos showing how to do all sorts of bike maintenance things, including fixing a flat.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Bandana*



xls said:


> I've had problems with spare tubes in a seat bag (Topeak wedge) on my MTB. The tube moves around a tiny bit inside of the bag rubbing against it. Over time the continuous rubbing wore down the tube's rubber rendering it useless.
> 
> I've asked about this on MTBR but did not get much useful help. I tried putting it in a sock but I just ended up with a hole in the sock and the tube. I gave up on the seatbag for the MTB and got a huge camelback, which solved the problem.
> 
> ...


Just wrap your spare tube in a bandana. You can use the bandana to wipe your hands after changing the flat.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ericm979 said:


> Put the spare tube in a plastic bag inside your seat bag. It'll be a bit more protected from abrasion that way.


+1. Has worked for me for years.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

ericm979 said:


> Put the spare tube in a plastic bag inside your seat bag. It'll be a bit more protected from abrasion that way.


Use a sock. It's more versatile.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

I actually run pretty minimalist on my bike, and don't use a saddle bag

I carry this compact multitool, which includes two tire levers, a spare tube, a small patch kit, some tyvek, and some duct-tape in one jersey pocket. I carry my wallet (which is fairly minimalist), phone, and chain master link tool in a second jersey pocket, usually food and/or a third water bottle in my remaining jersey pocket. My seattube bottle cage has a pump attached to it.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I recommend practicing at home that way you won't just have the tools but you'll know how to use them when the time comes on the road.
When you do get a flat on the road make sure you check the inside of the tire for what cause it so you don't install a tube with a piece of glass or whatever still sticking through. I lwpearned that the hard way the first time I got a flat.


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh yeah, if you are over fifty years old, you also need a cheapo pair of reading glasses in your kit.


----------



## dandar (Mar 31, 2012)

Sixjours said:


> Oh yeah, if you are over fifty years old, you also need a cheapo pair of reading glasses in your kit.


Lol, and a smart phone to watch youtube video on how to do it (speaking from personal experience.)


----------



## oldandtired (Aug 2, 2011)

*practice*

Seacoaster may have given the best advice.



> If you opt for CO2, learn how to use it at home. You'll use a cartridge or two, but it beats being on the road and not knowing how to use it.


Practice at home. Don't wait until you're out in the middle of nowhere to fix your first flat.


----------



## bjh1776 (Jan 12, 2012)

dandar said:


> Lol, and a smart phone to watch youtube video on how to do it (speaking from personal experience.)


Lol -I don't own a smartphone and have a net10 phone where you prepay by the minutes, so no youtube on the rode for me.


----------



## bjh1776 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sixjours said:


> Oh yeah, if you are over fifty years old, you also need a cheapo pair of reading glasses in your kit.


Lol - I am over 50 and know what you mean about needing reading glasses for the small print. But don't know what instructions I would be carrying around. And according to my wife, I am one of those types who only looks at directions as a last resort.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I recommend practicing at home that way you won't just have the tools but you'll know how to use them when the time comes on the road.
> When you do get a flat on the road make sure you check the inside of the tire for what cause it so you don't install a tube with a piece of glass or whatever still sticking through. I lwpearned that the hard way the first time I got a flat.


+1 ... do try to remove your tube at home first ... inverting the bike helps ... so you might need something to protect your saddle and shifters ... gloves definitely help ... and all other items have been mentioned ...


----------



## 993cpe (Apr 25, 2012)

Watching on youtube definitely gives you an idea, but harder to actually do!


----------



## dandar (Mar 31, 2012)

YouTube told me to shift to smallest sprockets, then to pump up the tube a bit before putting it on. Both great suggestions that I had no idea about.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

ericm979 said:


> Put the spare tube in a plastic bag inside your seat bag. It'll be a bit more protected from abrasion that way.


If you use a plastic bag, make it a thick bag. Mine had a hole worn into it from the valve and just general abrasion in the seat bag. I figured it could also wear into the tube... so I now put some painter's tape over the valve to smooth over the sharp edges. I'll have to add a sock or bandana.

+1 on practice, especially removing the rear wheel.


----------



## 993cpe (Apr 25, 2012)

borrowed a friends road bike, and changed my first tube this morning. Never did it before. Watched Youtube. Just search: Change bicycle tire and tube.


----------



## harrypy (Dec 30, 2011)

I used to carry CO2 carts but recently switched to a Topeak Pocket Rocket Master Blaster hand pump which is very light, mounts under the WB cage, and can easily get the tire up to decent pressure for the ride home. No need for tire gauge - just use your fingers to feel the tire is sufficiently inflated ("calibrate" your fingers at home). With the hand pump there is no worry about running out of cartridges etc. although it takes a couple minutes more to get back on the road (not a priority for me). 

The other item I have started carrying is the Kool Stop Tire Bead Jack which you can either cut down the handle on (you don't need the last two inches) or snap into a plastic holder under a WB cage that is designed to hold a hand pump. I do this because my Conti GP 4 Season tires are quite tight to get back on the rim and my old hands get easily stressed out. Yeah, it weighs 100g but well worth saving my hands. And if you do much swapping of tires on your bike you will really appreciate having that tool at home.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

dandar said:


> YouTube told me to shift to smallest sprockets, then to pump up the tube a bit before putting it on. Both great suggestions that I had no idea about.


Here's a tip for you. Instead of pumping the tube a bit, try inflating the Presta valve by mouth. You can get just enough air in it to round it out enough for easy insertion. Installing a flat tube that's been rolled up is a miserable experience in comparison and it's easy to get bit of the tube trapped under the tire bead.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

That's kind of funny. When I read your post I was thinking that the gear you wanted would be the gear that would allow you to be stopped to fix the tire, i.e. a really low low gear, as in you can't fix the tire if you are moving. I never thought about the equipment.... funny me. I guess I couldn't see the forest for the trees there


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

harrypy said:


> I used to carry CO2 carts but recently switched to a Topeak Pocket Rocket Master Blaster hand pump which is very light, mounts under the WB cage, and can easily get the tire up to decent pressure for the ride home. No need for tire gauge - just use your fingers to feel the tire is sufficiently inflated ("calibrate" your fingers at home). With the hand pump there is no worry about running out of cartridges etc. although it takes a couple minutes more to get back on the road (not a priority for me). .


I just thought of another tip when it comes to the mini-pumps -- when pumping up the tires, lay the wheel down in such a way that you can rest the head of the pump against a rock for more leverage. This way you can pump very quickly and forcefully (eg putting your weight into the pumping) without putting strain on the presta valve. Before learning this trick I actually broke a presta valve shortly after fixing a flat, ruining my spare tube.


----------

